# Unsure about dose of Fermaid K



## Stressbaby (Sep 21, 2013)

I've read various places that the Fermaid-K dose is 1g/gallon of must.
It looks like that is best done in conjunction with GoFerm (1.25 g/1g yeast) and divided in two parts, half at end of lag phase and half at 1/3 sugar depletion.

According to Keller's page, 1g Fermaid is about 1/4 tsp.

This looks to me then that I'd use 1/8t twice as the total amount of my Fermaid addition for 1 gallon of wine. That is much lower than a typical dose of generic yeast nutrient.

Is this correct? How can it be that much lower than the typical dose of generic yeast nutrient?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 21, 2013)

From Scott, use 1 to 1.5 gms per gallon, that equals 6 to 9 grams per 6 gallons. I converted it down to that from grams per hectalitre.
Its like eating a lot of fruit or taking a vitimin C tablet. Its more of what the yeast needs with out the filler.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2013)

I use 1.25 grams of go ferm in my yeast starters and another 1.5 gr of Fermaid about 1/3 of the way through fermentation.


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 21, 2013)

Dan,
I though the Go Ferm dose was 1.25g/g of yeast. I used more that because I used 5g yeast. Is that wrong?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Dan,
> I though the Go Ferm dose was 1.25g/g of yeast. I used more that because I used 5g yeast. Is that wrong?



1.25 gr per gallon of juice. I also use the same amount of yeast per gallon. 

These are the ratio's I use. Plus or minus will work but this is the ideal amount I shoot for for a healthy fermentation. You don't want to stress out the yeast too much or they'll be farting all over the place and you'll end up with H2S.


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 21, 2013)

So this post is wrong?
I'm confused...


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2013)

No I am not saying that post is wrong. What that person said in the four year old post is what works for him and what he amounts he uses, I told you what I do and what amount. 

Compare what he said and what I posted without seeing his post. They are almost identical. Who care's about 1/4 gram difference. Don't over think this. Wine can be very forgiving if you follow the basics. When I decide to make something like my Pear wine I research all the posts on this forum and the internet. No two recipes are the same but I come up with what I think will be the best way for me to do it based off everything I read.

You can use more or less yeast but I will never go less then one gram per gallon when I make wine. Example; If I'm making 10 gallons I might put in 11 or 15 grams but I would not go below 10 grams. My target would be 12.5 gr.


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Dan, but that is way more than a 1/4 gram difference.
This is a 2 gallon batch, so we're talking about a 2.5 fold difference in the Go Ferm dose.

1.25g/g yeast, using 5g yeast packet = 6.25g Go Ferm.
1.25g/gallon must = 2.5g Go Ferm.

That is what is confusing me.

The difference would be even greater if it were a one gallon batch.


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 22, 2013)

Scott Laboratories dosage is 30 g/hL, there are 26.4 gallons in a hectoliter so 
30g/26.4 gal. is 1.14 g/gal.

Edit: I thought I had this down but after reading further now I'm confused. 

"NOTE: This recommendation is based on a yeast inoculum of 2 lb/1000 gal (25 g/hL). If using more or less yeast, respect a ratio of 1 part yeast to 1.25 parts Go-Ferm."


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 22, 2013)

LOL. At least I'm not the only one! That last sentence you posted is the same ratio I cited in the other link. 

As I noted above, I'll generally use 1 packet of yeast, whether I am starting a 1 gallon batch or a 5 gallon batch. But this formula seems to support a 5-old difference in the application rate for the Go Ferm. 

Hopefully someone will come along and give us an explanation.

BTW, thank you, Doug (Brew and Wine Supply) for answering the original Fermaid-K question.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess I don't understand your confusion and someone else can explain better. I am telling you what I use is 1.25 gr of yeast and nutrients. If you wish to use an entire pack of 5 gr yeast (or whatever size it is) per your one gallon batch, go for it if it works for you (and yes it will). Just as the 5 gr package will work on a 6 or ten gallon batch, but it's the the ideal target. 

If you don't put any yeast in the batch, under the right conditions it'll start on wild yeast. It'll start but will you get the results you're looking for? Don't over think this, as we've said in the past wine can be very forgiving. Using ideal measurements just means you're not stressing the yeast out.


----------

